# Bruce, last heard of hunting with Croome and West Warwick Hunt



## Stark Dismay (7 November 2011)

The new owners of my old horse promised to stay in touch and sadly they haven't. I'd just like to know if he's OK - it nearly broke my heart to sell him.

Bruce (Passport name Action Hero) is a 17.3hh middleweight light grey ISH gelding. Huge sense of humour, a bit lazy, very recognisable (former show hunter, lovely looks.) Was sold in 2010 to a Mr Terry Coupe, from Bredon Hill. As I understand it, he was hunted from Sept 2010 till the snows fell with the CWWH. I had a couple of emails to start with to say he was well and have since had no updates or replies to my emails.

I'd be a cyber-stalker and look at hunt photos, but the Croome don't appear to have a professional photographer following them. If anyone knows Bruce, please let me know how he is.


----------



## cally6008 (7 November 2011)

Age ?


----------



## Stark Dismay (7 November 2011)

12 yrs.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (8 November 2011)

Quite a few photos here if thats any help..

http://www.photoboxgallery.com/huntpics/collection?album_id=98989642


----------

